# Overnight parking at 24hr Asda stores?



## Sandylands (Apr 29, 2013)

I've heard that Asda allow overnight parking at their 24 hour stores which reflects Walmarts attitude in America. Has anyone experienced or used Asda car parks for overnight parking?


----------



## lotty (Apr 29, 2013)

our local 24 hour Asda has height barriers!! ?


----------



## maingate (Apr 29, 2013)

There is a 2.5 hour time limit at the Metro Centre Asda.

I emailed them about allowing motorhomesw to use it as there is an area for bigger vehicles. I pointed out the advantages but they said no. That will be because they are contracted to a Private enforcement company.


----------



## BambiOwner (Apr 29, 2013)

I think that it might depend on who controls the car park because it is not always Asda, there was a case in Weston-Super=Mare where a motorhome was parked in  two bays and he got a £60 fine so just be careful


----------



## Firefox (Apr 29, 2013)

Depends where it is. Some busy ones have limited time parking. They will subcontract it out to a parking enforcement company if parking becomes a problem for their customers.

If there are no restrictions then go for it. The same as Tescos etc. 

I reckon it is fine to overnight if you use an inconspicuous corner of the car park, and not take up prime parking bays at busy times. I would also always patronise the store.


----------



## Deleted member 23433 (Apr 29, 2013)

We were welcomed by the store manager at Asda in Cardiff.
We stayed overnight last September and had the added bonus of a 24 hour security guard.
It was a little noisy but we felt very safe.
I think it depends on the manager of the store and the location.:wave:


----------



## dally (Apr 29, 2013)

The 24 hour Asda store at Milton Keynes has a 2 hour limit on it but it's right next to the MK Dons football stadium which might be the reason. No such notices on the Ikea next door tho. :dance:


----------



## caspar (Apr 29, 2013)

If anyone gets a 'Parking Charge Notice' (as opposed to a Penalty Charge Notice) they are nothing but speculative invoices and should be appealed (the appeal will fail) and then all further correspondence ignored. Letters will get increasingly threatening, and will then stop. Any of these which have been successful in court have been default judgments (-ie- they were undefended). 

Private parking companies are one of the biggest money making scams out!


----------



## silverweed (Apr 29, 2013)

We'v used Asda, Morrisons, Tesco, B & Q. All of the ones with no time limit bin Asda the security guard drove up about 1am and stopped by the van. I assume he took the plate number and then just drove off, he didn't say anything. He can see we're not up to anything


----------



## kennya (Apr 29, 2013)

I reckon lidl or aldi will be okay, the one in Fort William is fine.


----------



## Kontiki (Apr 29, 2013)

Our local Lidl has signs saying there is a 2 hour limit, it's not as if there anything around there to park for we are well away from the town. It's very rarely more than half full.


----------



## Airecraft (Apr 29, 2013)

lotty said:


> our local 24 hour Asda has height barriers!! ?


The Asda at Queensferry, which we use a lot on the way into Wales, has these. We put a suggestion in the box asking for them to be opened when the store was open and within two weeks they were. Don't know if this was coincidence.



caspar said:


> If anyone gets a 'Parking Charge Notice' (as opposed to a Penalty Charge Notice) they are nothing but speculative invoices and should be appealed (the appeal will fail) and then all further correspondence ignored. Letters will get increasingly threatening, and will then stop. Any of these which have been successful in court have been default judgments (-ie- they were undefended).
> 
> Private parking companies are one of the biggest money making scams out!




Hasn't this changed since last October? http://www.britishparking.co.uk/write/BPA_Code_of_Practice_2012_Version_1_October_2012.pdf
Since clamping was banned deemed contracts are far more widely enforced by BPA members which control virtually all supermarket carparks.


----------



## caspar (Apr 29, 2013)

Airecraft said:


> Hasn't this changed since last October? http://www.britishparking.co.uk/write/BPA_Code_of_Practice_2012_Version_1_October_2012.pdf
> Since clamping was banned deemed contracts are far more widely enforced by BPA members which control virtually all supermarket carparks.



No - a new piece of over-hyped legislation was introduced which means that the registered keeper can be asked to reveal the name of the driver, but will otherwise be pursued themselves. 

Any 'fine' must not be seen as a penalty, so if given in a free retail park they have to prove all areas of contract formation have been fulfilled (they can probably do this is signage is good, unobscured etc...) and that they have suffered a consequential loss - difficult to suffer loss if parking is free. If parking is £1.00 per hour and you overstay 15 minutes, they've suffered a 25p loss, that is all, thus a £40-70 fine is likely to be viewed as a penalty. 

To date, only one person has been successfully taken to court by a private parking company, and his defence seems to have been presented by a chimp! ALL others went undefended so a default judgment was awarded.

Sadly, most people (65-70%) pay up making it very lucrative for the private parking company. 

The BPA will say what they do as they stand to make a lot of money from it. These tickets are one of my real bug bears as they extort money from the public based purely on their ignorance.


----------



## kenspain (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't know if this will help, I have some friends that come over to see me and they said that they Emailed walmart in America and said that they can,t use there stores over here as there is no were to park there motorhome because the bay,s are to small and the height barriers in place. they got a letter back to show the staff in the store and now the go out and open it. So you might ask about over night stay like they let them in America :wave:


----------



## Smaug (Apr 30, 2013)

Airecraft said:


> The Asda at Queensferry, which we use a lot on the way into Wales, has these. We put a suggestion in the box asking for them to be opened when the store was open and within two weeks they were. Don't know if this was coincidence.
> 
> (snip)



That would be handy, just park there before the close, buy some odds & ends (so you have a receipt) & then wander off to the pub while they lock up & close. Oh dear we are trapped & will have to spend the night here, what a shame. But we will be able to leave after breafast in the morning . . . 

The receipt? That's just to show fair reasom for parking there in the first place. Sounds like a plan to me, it would be hard to nick your van with the barrier down! 

Having said that, I know of barriered carparks that have tyre traps on the exit which you can drive over to leave, but you cannot drive in that way without damage. It allows the attendants to pack up at closing time without worrying about the people left inside.


----------

